# Dinner @ EVA Restaurant



## JBroida (Feb 17, 2012)

Note to the mods... i'm posting this here so as not to step on any toes, but if it can be moved to another (maybe better) area, please feel free to do so

Dinner @ EVA Restaurant

And all credit goes to the guys who put this together for us:


----------



## mhlee (Feb 17, 2012)

Damn that looks good.

Did you have the winter tasting menu?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 17, 2012)

yeah... with a little extra thrown in there


----------

